# HE CALLED ME THE DEVIL



## FindingMyself!2019 (Aug 4, 2019)

How do I even begin? I truly believe that my husband is a covert narcissist. I discovered 3 weeks ago that he went through my things and stole/pawned my wedding ring. I am beyond hurt because I feel like that is a serious betrayal. I confronted him and he owned up to it, said he was sorry and that maybe I shouldn't be with him because he is tired of hurting me. Huh? If you don't want to hurt a person you wouldn't do it. Now he is pissed off that I wouldn't have sex with him. Um....I have every right because my feeling are valid. He stopped talking to me, said he was done and called me the devil. Said I am evil, I'm broke and other things. Then had the nerve to ask for sex. I know he is just trying to down play his actions. I'm tired. Its been 12 years of lies, deceit....craziness...I truly believes he hates me and it used to hurt. Now I am starting to believe he either has some mental issues or drugs have come into play.. He definitely already has a gambling addiction.. One minute he is nice the next he is nasty, super jumpy, doesn't sleep well, and he has lost alot of weight.. What do you guys think? Don't know if there is any saving us.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Do you think he is on drugs?Hence selling the ring and the werid symptoms. Could be withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

FindingMyself!2019 said:


> Its been 12 years of lies, deceit....craziness...I truly believes he hates me and it used to hurt.
> 
> Now I am starting to believe he either has some mental issues or drugs have come into play..


Sorry, for your pain. 

I say it is the drugs that have him.
I say leave the devil that is now in him.

He does not hate you, he is in pain.
He hates himself, and you are his whipping post.

Since he lives with you (full time) you see his ups and downs.
His downs have him burning, he is in chains, he is in Hell.

He must go to a live-in rehab to shake loose the demons within him.

If it is not drugs, I would be surprised.
If it is not drugs, it is much worse, maybe bi-polar disease.

Maybe, both, own him.



_Are Dee-_


----------



## MovingOn19 (Oct 26, 2020)

FindingMyself!2019 said:


> How do I even begin? I truly believe that my husband is a covert narcissist. I discovered 3 weeks ago that he went through my things and stole/pawned my wedding ring. I am beyond hurt because I feel like that is a serious betrayal. I confronted him and he owned up to it, said he was sorry and that maybe I shouldn't be with him because he is tired of hurting me. Huh? If you don't want to hurt a person you wouldn't do it. Now he is pissed off that I wouldn't have sex with him. Um....I have every right because my feeling are valid. He stopped talking to me, said he was done and called me the devil. Said I am evil, I'm broke and other things. I know he is just trying to down play his actions. I'm tired. Its been 12 years of lies, deceit....craziness...I truly believes he hates me and it used to hurt. Now I am starting to believe he either has some mental issues or drugs have come into play.. One minute he is nice the next he is nasty, super jumpy, doesn't really sleep, not eating and he has lost alot of weight.. What do you guys think? Don't know if there is any saving us.


As someone who was married to a narcissist with bi-polar depression, please know that unless he gets help and stays committed to getting well, there is nothing you can do to save your marriage. It will always be your fault, time and time again. He will deflect all his own faults onto you to the point where you feel like you are losing your mind. If he won't go for counselling, start going yourself so you can get the strength and courage you need to take care of yourself. You need to do what is right for you.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You’re not the devil. You’re trying to figure out how to save your marriage by getting on this site. He’s not, is he?
He hocked your wedding ring. See an attorney. 
And yes, he sounds like he’s doing drugs.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

What did he do with the money from the ring? It’s either drugs or he’s had a real mental break. Start making your exit plan. Secretly selling your wedding ring is unforgivable in my opinion. And he isn’t even sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

FindingMyself!2019 said:


> One minute he is nice the next he is nasty, super jumpy, doesn't really sleep, not eating and he has lost alot of weight..


His behaviors are those of an addict.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Leave him. He lies and steals and gaslights you instead of taking responsibility for himself. Even if he is an addict, it's not anything you can fix. He is above your pay grade. Don't subject yourself and any kids to this! You have one life to enjoy. Dump him and enjoy life.


----------



## Real malaysian (Nov 27, 2020)

Sex addiction is not formally listed in the DSM (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders), but it is nevertheless considered to be a serious condition by many in the field. The World Health Organisation has recognised “compulsive sexual behaviour” as a mental disorder, and sex addicts do display compulsive behaviours.

For many, the difficulty of defining it – as well as various cultural sensitivities – act as barriers which prevent agreement on what constitutes the condition. In terms of basic human experience, however, sex addiction has real and dramatic effects on those it affects, including people living with a sex addict in a relationship.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Get off the crazy train. That is the only answer. You can’t reason with craziness, and your even crazier If you try. Just stay far away from each other this is so toxic and unhealthy.


----------

